# My babies are friends at last. :)



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Loki arrived in August last year as a kitten, he is now 10 months old and it's been very tough on my 10 year old Annie, as she was used to being an only cat and is very timid, whereas he is confident and boisterous!

Took these snaps today as it's nice to see them together after all the hardship and at the beginning I even thought Annie was going to leave home, I had to feed her outside at first as she refused to come in! 

The grooming doesn't last too long as Loki decides its playtime and starts biting her! She tried to groom him too. 










The flash was a little bit bright for him here! oops!










I may be biased but I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

they are gorgeous am so glad that they are freinds now xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantastic pics  x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I can just imagine you saying through gritted teeth *whispers* "OMG look! wheres my camera ... move really slowly... Please don't stop".


Lovely pictures and I bet your heart skipped a beat or two when you saw them :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww great pics & news


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news and fabulous pics.As for "being biased" its in the job description .For the record I agree with you they are two gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I can just imagine you saying through gritted teeth *whispers* "OMG look! wheres my camera ... move really slowly... Please don't stop".
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures and I bet your heart skipped a beat or two when you saw them :001_wub:


Hahaha Aurelia this was EXACTLY it! :lol: I'm so proud of them, even if Loki is still naughty the rest of the time! 

Thanks for the lovely comments guys.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Both are lovely cats, though I am especially taken with Loki. Also, fab name, that is the name I would have given a male cat should I have got another one. It does sometimes take a long time for them to get on, but it's so rewarding to watch them cuddled up together in the end.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

CandyApocalypse said:


> Both are lovely cats, though I am especially taken with Loki. Also, fab name, that is the name I would have given a male cat should I have got another one. It does sometimes take a long time for them to get on, but it's so rewarding to watch them cuddled up together in the end.


Thank you for the compliments! He came to me by chance really, and I said no at first as I was sure Annie would hate it, but I have wanted a silver tabby all my life and in the end I couldn't resist!


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful pics  soo happy for you that they are getting on  all the best x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, especially the grooming one :001_wub: Isn't it great when it all comes together and they decide they quite like each other really


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awe, lovely pics xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

0ww my boy looks all grown up  

I bet you are well happy, they look really sweet together


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Your kitties are gorgeous..


----------

